# cervical fluid at 6 weeks postpartum



## agnieszkaj (Oct 14, 2007)

My baby was born 6 weeks ago, and we are 100% breastfeeding around the clock. He also likes to suck for comfort. So - today I am noticing cervical fluid! It is sticky and not wet when touching it, which I believe is the first stage of cervical fluid. But, I do seem to have a bit of wet discharge. Does this indicate that I am going to ovulate in a few days? I really thought this was not supposed to happen for breastfeeding moms.

Also, I didn't even think I was done bleeding. Lately I have been bleeding every 2 or 3 days, though I haven't bled for a few days.

Another factor could possibly be involved. I am using Black Cohosh - about 10 drops, 3-4 times a day. My midwive has me using this because I am having a difficult time emotionally - and Black Cohosh is really helping with that. I have read that Black Cohosh can be used to start menstruation. I asked her if I should be concerned about that, and she said no because I am still bleeding. But could Black Cohosh be bringing ovulation? And is this just the first step to getting my period next month? Ugh. With my first, I didn't get my period for 18 months, and it was 15 months with my second.

Any thoughts?


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm not sure, but I've been wondering, too. I had some spotting at 6 weeks PP and what appeared to be EWM at 7 weeks (of course, the day after dh and I DTD). I've had a hard time finding information on PP CM.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

When my DD (only have 1 kid) was 4 weeks old i ovulated. I ignored the cervical mucus though, because i still had light lochia, but sure enough, just in time for my 6 weeks PP check (which i skipped in any case) my period arrived. I breastfed DD fully and exclusively for five months and for the first 3.5 she NEVER went more than 3 hours, even overnight, and for the first 2 liked to comfort suck pretty much round the clock too.

To be honest i've had a lot of people doubt either that it was my period (though i know it was because it kept coming back again every 29 days) or that i was ACTUALLY BFing her (which again, obviously i know i was!







).

It happened to my mother too though. She had her first 3 kids in 3 years, falling pregnant within 8 weeks after #1 and 6 weeks after #2, because her midwives kept insisting if she breastfed "properly" it wouldn't happen...


----------



## sonshine_rae (Apr 11, 2008)

Breastfeeding is NOT a good birth control..... because like GoBecGo said.. there are some people.. and you never know if you'll be one...... who do ovulate and menstruate on a regular basis while fully breastfeeding!

Also just like every pregnancy and birth is a new experience IMHO every post-partum period is a new experience and will not necessarily follow the same ways that the previous ones did.

I menstruate frequently during breastfeeding starting anywhere from 5-8 weeks PP.. and occassionally ovulate but not often (but then I have PCOS so that's 'normal' for me not to ovulate regularly).


----------



## agnieszkaj (Oct 14, 2007)

So if a newly PP mom is ovulating, does that mean she is going to have her period as well? Or can a mom ovulate (repeatly - monthly) but not have her period throughout breastfeeding?

I did have low supply issues due to my baby's tongue tie. After we got that clipped (at 3 weeks), my supply has been increasing. He has exclusively breastfed his entire life, though. Would my previous low supply cause me to ovulate and begin menstruating. Will both stop after my supply is where it should be?


----------



## notaperfectmom (Apr 25, 2008)

All I can tell you from my experience is that I exclusively BF my son, never had a problem with supply, never got my period but I MUST have been ovulating because...umm...well I'm pregnant again









People get so confused when they asked when I was due and I would say "no idea!" (we do now though)


----------



## sonshine_rae (Apr 11, 2008)

If you ovulate and don't get pregnant.. you will likely have your period. But 'if' you get your period or some form there of.. it doesn't mean that it will keep coming back..... sometimes it's a one-off..... then none for months. We women are sooo unpredictable







.

As for ovulating without a period 'typically' from my understanding you would only ovulate once before a period and 'if' you got pg then you would 'miss' that period iykwim otherwise your period should start at the end of that luteal phase.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Most (meaning greater than 50%) moms who are full time breastfeeding won't get their periods back/ovulate soon after they have their baby, but there are many exceptions to the "rule". If you look at what the official guidelines for LAM of birth control are they include the following criteria:
*Less than 6 months postpartum
*100% breastfed baby (no solids or supplements)
*No return of menstrual cycles

If you fit all 3 of these, there's only a 2% pregnancy rate. Violate any one and you need some other birth control. I am pretty sure that IF you ovulate and do not get pregnant, you WILL get your period 10-18 days later. But many women have anovulatory cycles before they actually ovulate. I should also note that I had sticky CM occasionally starting around 9 months PP with my son, but I never ovulated until 16 months PP (and at that point I was taking Vitex and TTC - which I did on the first cycle!)


----------



## Mama_Leah (Aug 1, 2007)

My period always came back after 6 weeks even with breastfeeding. My MIL did the same after each of her 7 breastfed children.
I never really noticed if I ovulated the first time because I would mostly just move from having slight residual lochia to an obvious period.


----------

